# my first mod...now what?



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

My next mod will probably be spark plug wires, strut bars, and maybe an Unorthodox underdrive CS pulley. 

What brand wires and strut bars should I look for?

I had the Injen CAI($300) for about 2 weeks now and I love it. It does feel like it gained the 15hp they said. The sound is... :thumbup: 

The only other performance mod I've done was I had my local muffler shop remove the resonator. It gives enough sound and flow for me to pass on the $500+ Apexi N1 dual I originally wanted.



On the outside of car...the clear coat on the hood is fading. If I can get a CF hood for less than $350...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240on430 said:


> My next mod will probably be spark plug wires, strut bars, and maybe an Unorthodox underdrive CS pulley.
> 
> What brand wires and strut bars should I look for?
> 
> ...



Want cheap strut bars? look on ebay. Or you may want to try driftfactory.com, and phase2motortrend.com

I'm not too sure about the spark wires. you may want to try splitfire.com 

As for your fading paint, why not just do the bodywork yourself, and save a ton of money in the process? Bodywork is easy. Since you said your clear coat is fading, just get a Dual Action sander (DA) and 180 grit sand paper, and just sand the car to a dull finish. Then it would be ready for primer. Wet sand the primer with 600 grit, then 800 grit, and eventually (If you want a quality job) 1000 grit sand paper. The more you wet sand, the more glossy, and "perfect", the final coat will be. The materials will cost you right at $100, if you find them at the right places, and if you have your own tools.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

240on430 said:


> My next mod will probably be spark plug wires, strut bars, and maybe an Unorthodox underdrive CS pulley.
> 
> What brand wires and strut bars should I look for?
> 
> ...


Ebay strut tower braces will do fine if you don't want to spend a lot of money but on wires try going with some Magnacore wires, and if you still have some money left over another cheap mod is to get some Hyper Ground wires...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

15HP from an Injen CAI?!....i have the short ram...so it means if i get the CAI extension i will be getting 8HP more?...too good to be true.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> 15HP from an Injen CAI?!....i have the short ram...so it means if i get the CAI extension i will be getting 8HP more?...too good to be true.


I totally missed that. I doubt that the CAI gives you 15 more HP. The AEM V2 intake (best on the market), only gives a DOHC ka 7 horses at the wheels. 

Go to nissanperformancemag.com and click on the left side of the screen where it says "240sx se" or something like that, (its not the one that says sr.) They built a 240 with the intake and showed that it only gained 7, so you might want to look into that.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> I totally missed that. I doubt that the CAI gives you 15 more HP. The AEM V2 intake (best on the market), only gives a DOHC ka 7 horses at the wheels.
> 
> Go to nissanperformancemag.com and click on the left side of the screen where it says "240sx se" or something like that, (its not the one that says sr.) They built a 240 with the intake and showed that it only gained 7, so you might want to look into that.


I beleive that all ads say something like
"adds UP TO 15HP"
Now you say, it only does 7. Sure you are correct, but when they tested it, They put on a turbo, lots of advance, 100octane, port and polish, etc. see where I am going with this....


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

this was taken from the website posted earlier. 

_"We strapped the car on the dyno after a few days of driving and tested the first power modification on our car, and got very decent gains for a $200 intake system. Peak power increased by 6.3RWHP to 126.9RWHP @ 5400RPM, while peak torque gain was 6.0ft-lb to 138.7ft-lb @ 4200RPM. There was a slight power loss of a couple horsepower between 2300 and 2600RPM but the gains in peak power more than made up for the losses. Max gains in horsepower was around 5700RPM, where more than 8RWHP of power was made."
_

Where does that say timing advance, 100+ octane, and turbo?


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

> The AEM V2 intake (best on the market), only gives a DOHC ka 7 horses at the wheels.


AEM don't make CAIs for 240SX though right?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, my fault, its a short ram.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Yeah, my fault, its a short ram.


to bad... the V2 is so bad ass...
think if we all get together and email spam them they might make one????? 
or at least an extention...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

I got the Injen short ram......what do you guys think should i go for the CAI extension? i dont expect more than 2-3HP increase but is it worth the 100bucks?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> I got the Injen short ram......what do you guys think should i go for the CAI extension? i dont expect more than 2-3HP increase but is it worth the 100bucks?


well i dont know about you but 100 bucks isnt that much money to spend for more hp all around the band...
plus its healthier, prbly a lil more mileage.. and it sounds cooler when you say i have a CAI baby!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> well i dont know about you but 100 bucks isnt that much money to spend for more hp all around the band...
> plus its healthier, prbly a lil more mileage.. and it sounds cooler when you say i have a CAI baby!!!!!



LOL!!!! the 100 isnt an isuue....but what you said just got into me.......time for CAI!!!

wait......one problem.......right now im in Puerto Vallarta (Mexico)....and raining season just started.......i dont think it be smart to put it in right now......will it? i mean it rains 55-60 inches from July-Nov....and i dont have the black thingy that was beneath the engine......correct me if im wrong,


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> LOL!!!! the 100 isnt an isuue....but what you said just got into me.......time for CAI!!!
> 
> wait......one problem.......right now im in Puerto Vallarta (Mexico)....and raining season just started.......i dont think it be smart to put it in right now......will it? i mean it rains 55-60 inches from July-Nov....and i dont have the black thingy that was beneath the engine......correct me if im wrong,


it might be but get a bi-pass valve 
AEM sells and im sure it fits but i bet it does.
if you dont you might get waterlock witch its just when you go into a super deep puddle water blocks the intake from sucking in air and causes the car 2 stall... no biggie 
i think....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> it might be but get a bi-pass valve
> AEM sells and im sure it fits but i bet it does.
> if you dont you might get waterlock witch its just when you go into a super deep puddle water blocks the intake from sucking in air and causes the car 2 stall... no biggie
> i think....



or i can wait until raining season is over......i might post one of these days how the streets look when it rains.......i mean it rains fro a whole week non stop ..... plus i got HS header, apexi n1, 2.5" straight piping....the intake, so it sounds frikin EVIL! hahaha


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

"if you dont you might get waterlock witch its just when you go into a super deep puddle water blocks the intake from sucking in air and causes the car 2 stall"

...that's what I'm a lil worried about. I'm in the bay area and I don't think I'll drive though puddles, but still...

Should I be worried?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

only if the puddle is big enough to cover you whole intake.. which is unlikly b/c thats like... if it was covering a little less than half you front bumper..
besides if you stall then you just have to move your car out of the rain and re start it... i dont think there is enough suction to actually suck water into the engine.. im sure it stalls b/4 that happenes.... 
if your really worried that just get the air bipass valve... there under 100 and look cool


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

i was wondering....
you know how the V2 has that special desing for the dual chamber crap or w/e... you think if you were 2 custom fabricate piping to make it CIA but without the dual chamber thingy ... would it just put the desing in vein????


----------



## ATXBoy (Jun 3, 2005)

have you ever tried drinking a drink with two straws?? one in the drink and one out, well i did this a there was no way to get the drink up the straw that was in it, so maybe a dual intake, like an intake pipe with a plitter so you could mount a filter on one end and a CAI extension on the other, get it???


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ATXBoy said:


> have you ever tried drinking a drink with two straws?? one in the drink and one out, well i did this a there was no way to get the drink up the straw that was in it, so maybe a dual intake, like an intake pipe with a plitter so you could mount a filter on one end and a CAI extension on the other, get it???


but then it would be losing power because it wouldnt be getting the air that a cai would. it would be like having a short ram. no point in wasted money.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

LOL
I would definatly go for the CIA from Injen though unless AEM made a V2 ..
But doesnt the V2 sound better 2 though???


----------

